# Just signed up here over from BYC...and sayin' howdy



## dewey (Jan 29, 2011)

Howdy from AZ.  

Was browsing the site and thought I'd register here, too.  Lots of great info here!


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 30, 2011)

from Florida.
I'm also TigerLilly on BYC!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi from NC! 

Also on BYC as greenfamilyfarms.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm on BYC too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## cattlecait (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, welcome! Do you raise rabbits? If so, what breed!


----------



## dewey (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the welcomes!  

Mainly NZ's.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome, Dewey.    What variety of NZs?


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome  Dewey! I also came through BYC.


----------



## dewey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, everybody! 

Mine are whites, which I .  Although I'm partial to a few other breeds, too.

And also nice to see others from BYC...which came first, the BYC or the BYH?


----------

